# Vinyl sticky on shirt after pressing?



## ooodsie (Mar 13, 2007)

So this one is a first for me.. Just used the last of a roll of Fibron from fellers in white. Put it on a Bella 98% cotton tank, and when I removed the plastic, the letters are still very sticky.. I then went back over with the teflon sheet, and the same thing is still occuring. It pressed perfectly, it just feels sticky to the touch. Not like residue from the plastic, but as if the actual letters are sticky. Anyone ever have this happen? I am going to try washing it to see how that turns out.


----------



## ooodsie (Mar 13, 2007)

bumppp now that it's not Easter anymore.


----------



## Ben Van Lommel (Apr 9, 2012)

Try coldpeel. Works for me.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

did you leave the vinyl in a heated area? environment is vital with vinyl if its too hot you will get tackiness


----------



## ooodsie (Mar 13, 2007)

Fellers said it could have been the environment too, but we always have stored it in the same spot.. an air conditioned workshop in our basement. I'm trying alcohol on the shirt that was already done, and seeing if that makes it less tacky. and scrapped the rest of that roll and bought a new one today.


----------

